# حوامل مواسير الحريق... كتاب باللغة العربية... ما تريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (28 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب السابع من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

حوامل مواسير الحريق

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على nfpa 13 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t449070.html​


----------



## hikal007 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير .. أعانك الله وسدد خطاك ونفعك بعلمه


----------



## hassan elkholy (28 سبتمبر 2014)

riyadh1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا هو الكتاب السابع من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها
> 
> ...


*جزاك الله خيرا وأعانك على كل ما هو خير وتسلم إيديك*


----------



## Nile Man (28 سبتمبر 2014)

*رائع رائع رائع 
جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## عمران احمد (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خير و الى الامام دائما


----------



## م.محمد الجنابي (28 سبتمبر 2014)

شكر الك


----------



## mohamed mech (28 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة موفق بإذن الله
​


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (29 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخي رياض


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 أكتوبر 2014)

شكر الله كل من مر وعلق .. او مر وحمل ...


----------



## مروان هانى (1 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sharaf911 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (11 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng.tamermosa (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## younis najjar (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك عمل رائع


----------



## خالد محمود عمر (4 ديسمبر 2014)

جهد رائع ولك كل الشكر و الامتنان استاذنا العزيز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير
وأعانك على نشر العلم


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (19 فبراير 2015)

ماشاء الله موضوع جيد ورائع


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سيف طاهر (20 يونيو 2018)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 فبراير 2019)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدفتتحى (16 فبراير 2019)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 مارس 2019)

بارك الله بكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدفتتحى (29 مارس 2019)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 أبريل 2019)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

